# Negrek vs. Mawile



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 25, 2015)

[size=+2]*Negrek vs Mawile*[/size]



Zhorken said:


> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Negrek's active squad*

 *Liberalis* the female Espeon <Synchronize> @ Enigma Berry
 *Mudkip * the male Mudkip <Torrent> @ Eviolite
 *Sneakers* the female Cubchoo <Rattled> @ Dragon Scale
 *Antialiasis* the female Joltik <Compound Eyes> @ Lucky Egg
 *Havoc* the male Treecko <Overgrow> @ Big Root
 *Mandarb* the female Absol <Pressure> @ Reaper Cloth
 *Yoshiya* the male Clefable <Magic Guard>
 *Lockjaw* the female Steelix <Sturdy> @ Binding Band
 *Phlogiston* the female Chimchar <Blaze> @ Eviolite


*Mawile's active squad*

 *Leo* the male Gallade <Steadfast> @ Expert Belt
 *Ahikiko* the male Riolu <Inner Focus>
 *Knives* the female Charmeleon <Blaze>
 *Windows 99* the genderless Porygon-Z <Download>
 *Marie* the female Dewott <Torrent>
 *Koromaru* the male Arcanine <Flash Fire> @ Flame Plate
 *Mild Rebelliousness* the male Scraggy <Moxie> @ Leftovers
 *Gelatin™* the male Duosion <Magic Guard> @ Lucky Egg
 *Bees, But Not Necessarily* the male Archen <Defeatist>
 *Theo* the male Mawile <Hyper Cutter>

*Command Order:*
- Mawile sends out
- Negrek sends out and commands
- Mawile commands


----------



## .... (Mar 25, 2015)

Let's go, *Windows 99*! I've been waiting for the chance to use you, and a ref test battle seems like the perfect opportunity to play around with your moveset.


----------



## Negrek (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll use Phlogiston, then.

Start with a power-up punch, then assist to get a little help from your friends. Finish off by trapping Windows 99 with a fire spin!

If there are clones on the field, switch to a widespread heat wave.

Power-Up Punch / Heat Wave ~ Assist / Heat Wave ~ Fire Spin / Heat Wave


----------



## .... (Mar 25, 2015)

Let's start off with a *Conversion to ghost-type* in order to negate the Power-up Punch's damage and any other fighting-type moves. Next, let's use *Nasty Plot* while she uses Assist. Then just fire off a *Tri-Attack* and hope we get lucky with that decent chance of inflicting a status.

*Conversion (to ghost-type) ~ Nasty Plot ~ Tri-Attack*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 25, 2015)

ASB Central Stadium is rather quiet, but it would not stay that way for long. Several battles had been arranged to test out the new referees, but this one happened to be the first of the morning. Aside from the few tired-looking ASB officials who had arrived to judge the referees, only a small crowd of spectators had gathered. The two trainers step out into their respective places, looking alive and eager to battle. The referee clutches his whistle in his hands nervously and blows on it to signify the beginning of the match.

Mawile is the first to send out his Pokémon. His Porygon-Z appears in a burst of light as its trainer releases it from its Poké Ball. The Porygon-Z fidgets as it hovers in place, waiting for its opponent to appear. Negrek then selects one of his own Poké Balls and gives it a good toss onto the field. A small ape-like creature appears, dancing happily from one foot to the other and throwing a strange purple lump back and forth between her hands.


*ROUND 1 - START*

Negrek (OO)
 ()
[Phlogiston] F <Blaze> 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Eager to battle.
*Power-Up Punch / Heat Wave ~ Assist / Heat Wave ~ Fire Spin / Heat Wave*

Mawile (OO)

[Windows 99] <Download>
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Booted up and ready for action.
*Conversion (to ghost-type) ~ Nasty Plot ~ Tri-Attack*​
Windows 99 focuses its gaze on Phlogiston and starts to make a whirring and beeping noise like an old dial-up modem. The Chimchar covers its ears to block out the annoying noise as Windows 99 re-arranges its drivers to give itself a slight Special Attack boost. Feeling even more prepared now, the Porygon-Z starts to watch its opponent’s every move.

Phlogiston readies herself for a powerful strike and dashes at her opponent, fist at the ready. Before she can hit her target, however, the Porygon-Z starts to reconstruct itself into something a bit more… immaterial. Phlogiston’s punch sails right through Windows 99, and she flops onto the ground behind it. Phlogiston picks herself up and turns around, bewildered, to see that her attack had no effect on her opponent.

Windows 99, surrounded by a ghostly aura, smirks at the Chimchar and begins to think about its next move. It concentrates on the opponent’s weaknesses and starts to think about its own strengths. An idea occurs to the Porygon-Z, and as this happens, Windows 99 starts to feel even stronger. It doesn’t have too much time to think over the scheme, though, as Phlogiston is already preparing her next attack. She starts to think about her teammate Mandarb, and how she would stare her opponents down to stop them from escaping. Phlogiston tightens her gaze and gives the Porygon-Z a rather sinister look. Windows 99 finds the Chimchar's glare rather odd, but doesn't seem the least bit affected by it. Phlogiston stomps on the ground in frustration. Once again, it doesn't look like her attack had the effect she intended.

While its opponent was busy pouting, Windows 99 takes a moment to focus its energy into creating a powerful attack. Windows 99 charges up and releases a triangular beam of intertwined elements. Electric, fire, and ice energy hits Phlogiston, sending her flying. Windows 99 twirls around while hovering, feeling pretty confident in its strengths now. However, the Chimchar gets on her feet quickly, ready to retaliate in kind. Phlogiston takes a deep breath, and then blows out a whirlwind of searing flames. The flames encircle Windows 99, scorching the Porygon-Z while making it difficult for it to escape. Porygon-Z flails about in a panic as the referee blows his whistle to signal the end of the round.

*ROUND 1 - END*

Negrek (OO)
 ()
[Phlogiston] F <Blaze> 
*Health:* 91%
*Energy:* 91%
*Status:* Ready to give an angry call to tech support.
*Power-Up Punch ~ Assist (Mean Look) ~ Fire Spin*

Mawile (OO)

[Windows 99] <Download>
*Health:* 95% 
*Energy:* 92%
*Status:* Too hot. Hot damn. Make a Dragonite wanna retire man.
+3 Special Attack. Trapped by Fire Spin (4 more actions). 
*Conversion (to ghost-type) ~ Nasty Plot ~ Tri-Attack*​
Notes
-Chimchar’s base Defense and Special Defense are equal, so Download raised Windows 99’s Special Attack stat by one stage.
-Power-Up Punch did nothing because Windows 99 was immune.
-For choosing an Assist move, I rolled to pick a Pokémon in Negrek’s active party, and then rolled to pick one of that Pokémon’s moves. The Pokémon chosen was Mandarb the Absol and the move chosen was Mean Look.
-Mean Look did nothing because Windows 99 was immune.



Spoiler: Calculations



Tri-attack’s damage was: 8% base + 3% boosts – 2% eviolite reduction = 9% final damage. Not a critical hit. No added effect.
Fire Spin’s damage was: 3.5% base + 0.875% STAB = 4% final damage. Not a critical hit.

Phlogiston’s health = 100% – 9% (Tri Attack) = 91%
Phlogiston’s energy = 100% – 3% (Power-up Punch) – 5% (Mean Look) – 1% (Fire Spin) = 91%

Windows 99’s health = 100% – 4% (Fire Spin) – 1% (residual Fire Spin damage) = 95%
Windows 99’s energy = 100% – 2% (Conversion) – 2% (Nasty Plot) – 4% (Tri Attack) = 92%


*Mawile* commands first next round.


----------



## .... (Mar 28, 2015)

...good job, RNG. You foiled my plan to get out of a measly 1% damage per turn.

BUT OH WELL. Let's start off with a *Rain Dance *to make any fire attacks she might use weaker than normal. Then let's take advantage of all this rain and hit her with *Thunder* twice. If you happen to be Tormented, use *Charge Beam* instead of that first Thunder. During the last two actions, if she Protects or you otherwise can't hit her, then just use a *Defense Curl*.

*Rain Dance ~ Thunder/Charge Beam/Defense Curl ~ Thunder/Defense Curl*


----------



## Negrek (Mar 29, 2015)

@Mawile: Generally speaking you should wait for the ref tester's response before posting commands in a test battle, since they might request edits to the previous reffing, and those edits might affect the orders you want to give. Like in this case, I'd imagine.

@VM: Your battle description is good; no complaints there. I thought you did a nice job with conversion in particular--nice play on porygon-Z's digital nature and the "Windows 99" name.

Ghost-types are not affected by mean look and not trapped by effects like fire spin. They take damage for as long as they remain in the trap attack's area, but they can leave at any time.

Tri attack's base energy cost is wrong in the DB at the moment. If you follow the Attack and Energy guide, you should be able to figure out its real cost. Also, attacks like assist, metronome, and so on, which call another attack, cost a little energy of their own to use (1% is fine). So mean look should be at 5% energy.

Please include the randomizer rolls that go with your calculations. Thanks for detailing how you handled assist, though.

There were some surprising interactions that came up this round, but for the most part you handled it fine. Just some minor edits and you're good to go.


----------



## .... (Mar 29, 2015)

Negrek said:


> @Mawile: Generally speaking you should wait for the ref tester's response before posting commands in a test battle, since they might request edits to the previous reffing, and those edits might affect the orders you want to give. Like in this case, I'd imagine.


Sorry about that. Would it be okay if I were to wait until the reffing was updated and then reissue my commands? Or should I just leave them as-is?


----------



## Negrek (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh no, you're fine. Just wait for the edits and you can re-command.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 29, 2015)

I fixed those details, feel free to re-issue commands.


----------



## Negrek (Mar 29, 2015)

Looks good! You can command whenever, Mawile.


----------



## .... (Mar 29, 2015)

That turned out pretty nicely, Windows 99. This is exactly why I love Glost-types so much. Start by *moving out of the area where the Fire Spin is* and then let's just keep *Tri-Attack*ing her until we inflict a status. Once that happens, let's switch to *Shadow Ball*. 

If you find yourself Tormented, then use whichever move you didn't just use (so *Shadow Ball* if you just Tri-Attacked and *Tri-Attack* if you just used Shadow Ball).

*move away from the trap's area, then Tri-Attack ~ Tri-Attack/Shadow Ball ~ Tri-Attack/Shadow Ball*


----------



## Negrek (Apr 2, 2015)

All right, Phlogiston. Let's begin with the biggest substitute you can make, then follow it up with a flamethrower and a toxic. On the off-chance that you end up frozen (look who's tempting fate), use flame wheel to get out of it.

Substitute (25%) / Flame Wheel ~ Flamethrower / Flame Wheel ~ Toxic / Flame Wheel


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 4, 2015)

*ROUND 2 - START*

Negrek (OO)
 ()
[Phlogiston] F <Blaze> 
*Health:* 91%
*Energy:* 91%
*Status:* Ready to give an angry call to tech support.
*Substitute (25%) / Flame Wheel ~ Flamethrower / Flame Wheel ~ Toxic / Flame Wheel*

Mawile (OO)

[Windows 99] <Download>
*Health:* 95% 
*Energy:* 92%
*Status:* Too hot. Hot damn. Make a Dragonite wanna retire man.
+3 Special Attack. Trapped by Fire Spin (4 more actions). 
*move away from the trap's area, then Tri-Attack ~ Tri-Attack/Shadow Ball ~ Tri-Attack/Shadow Ball*​
Phlogiston stares gleefully at the fiery prison she has created for Windows 99. A few moments pass, and the flames start to fizzle out. That’s when the Chimchar realizes that her prisoner has… vanished. Phlogiston stares at the spot where the Porygon-Z was hovering only moments ago, when suddenly she is sent flying forward by a beam of energy. The Chimchar, having landed on her face, turns around to see her ghostly enemy laughing to itself.

By now, Phlogiston is fuming. She digs deep from within inside herself, and starts to cough out a fiery liquid. Imbued with the Phlogiston’s life energy, the liquid begins to congeal into the form of a Chimchar. Phlogiston takes a moment to admire her semi-molten doppelganger, and then turns to focus her attention on Windows 99, who is already preparing another attack. The Porygon-Z lets loose another triangular beam of energy, which goes flying towards Phlogiston. This time, however, the Chimchar’s substitute jerks forward, putting itself directly between Phlogiston and the beam. After intercepting the attack, the substitute looks somewhat weaker, but is still left standing.

The Chimchar is relieved to have avoided her opponent’s attack. She takes a minute to concentrate and breathe in deeply, and then lets forth a huge burst of fire. The flames travel in a line and hit Windows 99 directly, causing it to tumble backwards while crying out in pain. The judges on the sidelines, who had been mostly unfazed up to this point, begin to look impressed. Phlogiston was feeling a bit more confident now that she had their attention.

Outraged by this, Windows 99 charges up another Tri Attack, and sends the beam rushing towards her opponent. Once again, Phlogiston’s substitute intercepts the attack, leaving the Chimchar unscathed. The substitute is on the verge of collapsing now, but it is still ready to take another hit for its creator. Phlogiston then closes her eyes, and builds up a blob of toxins in her mouth. She then runs forward until she is about ten feet away from the Porygon-Z, and spits the horrible mix of toxins right into its face. Windows 99 yells out once more, as the fluids start to burn. Temporarily blinded by the poison in its eyes, Windows 99 thrashes about angrily. As this happens, the referee blows on his whistle to indicate the end of the round.

*ROUND 2 - END*

Negrek (OO)
 ()
[Phlogiston] F <Blaze> 
*Health:* 62%
*Energy:* 73%
*Status:* A bit sore but feeling confident.
Has a Substitute (2%)
*Substitute (20%) ~ Flamethrower ~ Toxic*

Mawile (OO)

[Windows 99] <Download>
*Health:* 83% 
*Energy:* 80%
*Status:* Regrets not installing better virus protection.
+3 Special Attack. Severely poisoned (1% damage this round). 
*Tri Attack ~ Tri Attack ~ Tri Attack*​
Notes
-The largest Substitute that Phlogiston can make is 20%, not 25%. I’m not sure if that was a typo or Negrek testing me.
-No status could be inflicted on the substitute, so Windows 99 continuted using Tri Attack.
-Toxic did 1% damage to Windows 99 this round.



Spoiler: Calculations



ACTION ONE

Windows 99’s command: Tri Attack
Energy: 4%
Damage: 8% base + 3% boosts – 2% eviolite reduction = 9% final damage
Extra Effect: 20% --> Roll: (54/100) --> No effect
Critical: 10% --> Roll: (83/100) --> No crit

Phlogiston’s command: Substitute (large)
Energy: 10%
Health cost: 20%

Action one results:

Windows 99
95 health
88 energy

Phlogiston
62 health
81 energy

Phlogiston’s substitute
20 health

ACTION TWO

Windows 99’s command: Tri Attack
Energy: 4%
Damage: 8% base + 3% boosts – 2% eviolite reduction = 9% final damage
Critical: 10% --> Roll: (88/100) --> No crit

Phlogiston’s command: Flamethrower
Energy: 5% -1% STAB = 4%
Damage: 9% base + 2.25% STAB = 11% final damage
Extra effect: 10% --> Roll: (59/100) --> No effect
Critical: 10% --> Roll: (94/100) --> No crit

Action two results:

Windows 99
84 health
84 energy

Phlogiston
62 health
77 energy

Phlogiston’s substitute
11 health

ACTION THREE

Windows 99’s command: Tri Attack
Energy: 4%
Damage: 8% base + 3% boosts – 2% eviolite reduction = 9% final damage
Critical: 10% --> Roll: (72/100) --> No crit

Phlogiston’s command: Toxic
Energy: 4%
Accuracy: 90% --> Roll: (78/100) --> Success

Action three results:

Windows 99
83 health
80 energy

Phlogiston
62 health
73 energy

Phlogiston’s substitute
2 health

END OF ROUND


*Negrek* commands first next round.


----------



## Negrek (Apr 8, 2015)

Minor nitpick, but the fire spin should keep going for as long as it normally would, even after Windows 99 leaves; it's not totally clear from your description, but it sounds like the attack stops after the first action. Other than that, looks good! And thank you for including your effect rolls. I think we're fine to move on.

Okay, start off with taunt, then flamethrower twice. If Windows 99 protects, chill instead, and switch to heat wave if there are clones.

Taunt / Chill ~ Flamethrower / Heat Wave / Chill x 2


----------



## .... (Apr 9, 2015)

*Magic Coat ~ Charge Beam ~ Thunderbolt*

(this should be more fun for you to write than just Tri-Attack three times over and over)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 16, 2015)

*ROUND 3 - START*

Negrek (OO)
 ()
[Phlogiston] F <Blaze> 
*Health:* 62%
*Energy:* 73%
*Status:* A bit sore but feeling confident.
Has a Substitute (2%)
*Taunt / Chill ~ Flamethrower / Heat Wave / Chill x 2*

Mawile (OO)

[Windows 99] <Download>
*Health:* 83% 
*Energy:* 80%
*Status:* Regrets not installing better virus protection.
+3 Special Attack. Severely poisoned (1% damage last round). 
*Magic Coat ~ Charge Beam ~ Thunderbolt*​
Phlogiston seems determined to further aggravate her opponent. She looks at the Porygon-Z straight in the eyes and starts dancing back and forth while jeering insults at it. However, Windows 99, who had regained its composure somewhat and was able to see again, already has a plan. The Porygon-Z concentrates and hovers in place as its body begins to shimmer with a mirror-like coating. As the little Chimchar dances while throwing insults at her opponent, she can only see her own reflection, hopping back and forth and taunting her. Was she… mocking herself? The spectators laugh at the foolish display in front of them, and Phlogiston stops her dance, embarrassed. That embarrassment quickly turns to anger as she realizes what the Porygon-Z had done. She wouldn’t let her opponent get away with making a monkey out of her!

Windows 99, who had been giggling along with the crowd, returns to her previous ghostly appearance and charges up for an attack. The electricity builds within Windows 99, and then is released as a shining beam towards Phlogiston. Before the attack can make impact, however, Phlogiston’s substitute makes one final sacrifice, propelling itself towards the beam. The substitute absorbs the electricity, and then bursts in a flash of light. Windows 99, who is feeling stronger now that its body was surging with electricity, feels glad to have finally finished off the doppelganger.

Phlogiston, however, is not so happy. Her anger wells up inside of her, and is released in the form of a river of flames. Windows 99 cries out as the fire engulfs it. Even after the flames die down, the Porygon-Z can feel a lingering pain from the attack, and notices the burns all over its body. Windows 99 tries to move but this causes it to wince in pain. Instead, it decides to remain perfectly still as it uses all of its electric power to generate a massive bolt of electricity. No longer protected by her substitute, Phlogiston is hit with the full force of the Thunderbolt, causing her to fly backwards and land on her back. The Chimchar tries to muster up all her strength for a counter-attack, but all she can do is lie on the ground, twitching, as her paralyzed muscles refuse to cooperate. The referee then blows his whistle, bringing the round to a close.

*ROUND 3 - END*

Negrek (OO)
 ()
[Phlogiston] F <Blaze> 
*Health:* 51%
*Energy:* 65%
*Status:* Wearing out pretty quickly.
Taunted (1 more action). Paralyzed (severe).
*Taunt ~ Flamethrower ~ (paralyzed)*

Mawile (OO)

[Windows 99] <Download>
*Health:* 68% 
*Energy:* 68%
*Status:* Trying to block out the pain.
+4 Special Attack. Severely poisoned (2% damage this round).
Burned (2% damage this round).
*Magic Coat ~ Charge Beam ~ Thunderbolt*​
Notes
-Phlogiston’s Taunt was reflected by Magic Coat.
-Charge Beam raised Windows 99’s Special Attack by one stage.
-Windows 99’s Charge Beam destroyed Phlogiston’s substitute.
-Windows 99 was burned by Phlogiston’s Flamethrower on action two.
-Toxic did 2% damage to Windows 99 this round.
-Windows 99’s burn did 2% damage this round.
-Phlogiston was paralyzed by Windows 99’s Thunderbolt.
-Phlogiston was fully paralyzed on action three.



Spoiler: Calculations



ACTION ONE

Windows 99’s command: Magic Coat
Energy: 3%

Phlogiston’s command: Taunt
Energy: 4%

Action one results:

Windows 99
83 health
77 energy

Phlogiston
62 health
69 energy

Phlogiston’s substitute
2 health

ACTION TWO

Windows 99’s command: Charge Beam
Energy: 4%
Accuracy: 90% --> Roll: (36/100) --> Success
Damage: 5% base + 3% boosts – 2% eviolite reduction = 6% final damage
Extra effect: 70% --> Roll: (20/100) --> Windows 99’s Special Attack increased by one stage
Critical: 10% --> Roll: (78/100) --> No crit

Phlogiston’s command: Flamethrower
Energy: 5% -1% STAB = 4%
Damage: 9% base + 2.25% STAB = 11% final damage
Extra effect: 10% --> Roll: (8/100) --> Windows 99 is burned
Critical: 10% --> Roll: (19/100) --> No crit

Windows 99 takes 1% damage from its burn.

Action two results:

Windows 99
71 health
73 energy

Phlogiston
62 health
65 energy

Phlogiston’s substitute
0 health

ACTION THREE

Windows 99’s command: Thunderbolt
Energy: 5%
Damage: 9% base + 4% boosts – 2% eviolite reduction = 11% final damage
Extra effect: 10% --> Roll: (8/100) --> Phlogiston is paralyzed
Critical: 10% --> Roll: (36/100) --> No crit

Phlogiston’s command: Flamethrower
Paralyzed: 25% --> Roll: (17/100) --> Fully Paralyzed

Windows 99 takes 2% damage from Toxic.
Windows 99 takes 1% damage from its burn.

Action three results:

Windows 99
68 health
68 energy

Phlogiston
51 health
65 energy

END OF ROUND


*Mawile* commands first next round.


----------



## Negrek (Apr 18, 2015)

Be careful about switching tenses in your prose. For example, the first sentence of your first paragraph is in present tense. Then you slip into past tense for the next four sentences before switching back to present at the end of the paragraph. You do a fine job of describing the actions that go on during the battle as usual, though.

"Make a monkey out of her" oh yes very nice. ;)

The burn only should have done two damage to Windows99, since it was only active for two actions. I would personally charge 4% for magic coat, but since it's listed at 3% in the database, it makes sense that you'd use that value.

It would be nice if you could include where you subtracted health for status conditions; just makes it easier to follow along with your calcs.

Longish post, but it's just minor edits; feel free to command whenever, Mawile.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 18, 2015)

That's frustrating. I don't typically write in present tense, and so I keep defaulting to past tense, and have to catch myself every time. I must have not caught it there.

The Damage & Energy guide just states that burn does "3% damage per round". Would you rather me treat that as 1% per action?


----------



## Negrek (Apr 18, 2015)

Yeah, writing in the present tense gets some getting used to, but it'll come naturally after a while. You can write your reffings in past tense if you'd prefer, though.

Eh, I guess it's not specified, but usually I treat all status effects per action rather than per round. Otherwise you could do something like refresh on the action and take no damage at all that round, which seems silly to me.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 19, 2015)

That makes sense for burn and regular poison, but it makes dealing with severe poison more complicated when the damage isn't a multiple of 3. How would you distribute the damage in that case?


----------



## Negrek (Apr 19, 2015)

Divide the amount of damage that would have been done for the whole round by three, then round down (minimum one). That gives you the per-action damage. Then multiply by the number of actions it was in effect.

Basically toxic's going to be doing either 1% or 2% on a per-action basis.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 24, 2015)

*DQ Warning for Mawile. You have 48 hours to post commands.*


----------



## .... (Apr 24, 2015)

Sorry, I wasn't really sure if you were done with corrections or not whoops

But anyway! Let's use Shadow Ball three times. If she tries to inflict a status/Taunt you, Magic Coat it back at her. If she has clones, switch to Discharge until they're gone.

*Shadow Ball/Magic Coat/Discharge x3*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 28, 2015)

*DQ Warning for Negrek. You have 48 hours to post commands.*


----------



## Negrek (Apr 29, 2015)

Okay, so it turns out that I missed, for this ENTIRE DANGED BATTLE, that Phlogiston actually has an experience point, so all of her attacks should have been doing +1% damage. That was totally my bad, and there's no reason you should have to go back and update the previous rounds to account for that, but it's something you'll want to remember for the future. And learn from my mistake: the system doesn't automatically indicate the EXP for pokemon in the active squad, so you have to go and manually check that before putting together the first round.

Let's go to ground for a round, Phlogiston. Dig underground, then rest up (and chill). Make your tunnel twisty enough so that Windows 99 won't be able to fire those shadow balls down after you.

If you find yourself filled with such all-consuming *RAGE* that you just can't bring yourself to do some digging, let off some steam with flamethrowers. Then please do get your relaxation on with a slack off.

If you're paralyzed on the first action, flamethrower on your second action, then slack off.

Dig (down) / Flamethrower ~ Rest / Flamethrower ~ Chill / Slack Off


----------



## .... (Apr 29, 2015)

Negrek said:


> Okay, so it turns out that I missed, for this ENTIRE DANGED BATTLE, that Phlogiston actually has an experience point, so all of her attacks should have been doing +1% damage.


Speaking of this, Windows 99 actually has 3 experience points.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 29, 2015)

Now hold on just a minute...



			
				Damage & Energy Guide said:
			
		

> Naturally, more experienced Pokémon are going to wield their attacks more effectively. Therefore, you give a bonus to the damage based on how many EXP the Pokémon has gained. Simply divide the number of experience points the Pokémon has by four and round down. No more than 2% damage may be added by this modifier.


According to the D&E guide, to determine the EXP modifier, you divide the number of experience points by four and *round down*. Ergo, a Pokemon shouldn't have any kind of boost until it has at least four experience points.

What you just said definitely contradicts that.


----------



## Negrek (Apr 29, 2015)

My bad. Carry on, then.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 3, 2015)

*ROUND 4 - START*

Negrek (OO)
 ()
[Phlogiston] F <Blaze> 
*Health:* 51%
*Energy:* 65%
*Status:* Wearing out pretty quickly.
Taunted (1 more action). Paralyzed (severe).
*Dig (down) / Flamethrower ~ Rest / Flamethrower ~ Chill / Slack Off*

Mawile (OO)

[Windows 99] <Download>
*Health:* 68% 
*Energy:* 68%
*Status:* Trying to block out the pain.
+4 Special Attack. Severely poisoned (2% damage last round).
Burned (2% damage last round).
*Shadow Ball/Magic Coat/Discharge x3*​
Windows 99 tries to focus, but the lingering pain from its wounds make it difficult for the Porygon-Z to concentrate. Windows 99 takes all its anger and channels it into creating a powerful ball of shadowy energy. All of the Porygon-Z’s hateful emotions manifest themselves in the form of an ethereal blob, which Windows 99 then sends hurtling towards its intended target. Phlogiston barely makes it off the ground before being struck at full force. She is promptly sent flying backwards as the ghostly energy seeps its way into her skin, weakening her resolve. The Chimchar tries to get back up, but with her muscles still locked up, she can do little more than take a few deep breaths as she tries to work past the numbness in her limbs.

Wishing to inflict further pain, the Porygon-Z creates another ghostly ball and flings it at the Chimchar still lying on the ground. The force of the second impact startles Phlogiston, but may have been exactly what she needed to snap out of her immobilized state. The caustic shadow energy clings to Phlogiston, but she tries to ignore it as she gets to her feet and lets out a scorching-hot stream of flames. The fire engulfs the Porygon-Z, and it screams out furiously as its burns are overrun with pain.

Angrier than ever, the Porygon-Z forms a third ball of sinister energy and launches it at Phlogiston. The Chimchar closes her eyes and takes a defensive stance, but the Shadow Ball is so powerful it sends her tumbling backwards. Dazed by the attack, Phlogiston is barely able to remain conscious. She starts to get up, but then… decides to lie flat and try to regain a bit of her strength. _Maybe if I just ignore it, it will go away_, the Chimchar thinks to herself.

Windows 99 watches its opponent loaf about, and becomes outraged. What kind of opponent just… slacks off like that in the middle of a battle? The Porygon-Z starts to prepare another Shadow Ball, ready to punish its opponent, but the referee notices this and quickly blows his whistle, reminding the Pokémon that the round had already finished. 

*ROUND 4 - END*

Negrek (OO)
 ()
[Phlogiston] F <Blaze> 
*Health:* 62%
*Energy:* 36%
*Status:* _Is it… is it gone yet?_
-2 Special Defense. Paralyzed (moderate).
*(paralyzed) ~ Flamethrower ~ Slack Off*

Mawile (OO)

[Windows 99] <Download>
*Health:* 49% 
*Energy:* 59%
*Status:* Crossing over to the dark side.
+4 Special Attack. Severely poisoned (3% damage this round).
Burned (3% damage this round).
*Shadow Ball ~ Shadow Ball ~ Shadow Ball*​
Notes
-Shadow Ball lowered Phlogiston’s Special Defense by one stage on action one.
-Phlogiston couldn’t have been more paralyzed on action one. I rolled a 1 out of 100.
-Shadow Ball lowered Phlogiston’s Special Defense by one stage on action two.
-Phlogiston’s Blaze was temporarily activated on action two.
-Phlogiston used Slack Off to heal from 12% to 62% health.
-Toxic did 3% damage to Windows 99 this round.
-Windows 99’s burn did 3% damage this round.
-Phlogiston’s paralysis rate has fallen to 20% chance of failure. If you’re wondering how I’m handling this, the probability of being fully paralyzed drops by 5% after every three actions.



Spoiler: Calculations



ACTION ONE

Windows 99’s command: Shadow Ball
Energy: 4% - 1% STAB = 3%
Damage: 8% base + 2% STAB + 4% boosts – 2% eviolite reduction = 12% final damage
Extra effect: 20% --> Roll: (12/100) --> Phlogiston’s Special Defense decreased by one stage
Critical: 10% --> Roll: (20/100) --> No crit

Phlogiston’s command: Dig
Paralyzed: 25% --> Roll: (1/100) --> Fully Paralyzed

Windows 99 takes 1% damage from Toxic.
Windows 99 takes 1% damage from its burn.

Action one results:

Windows 99
66 health
65 energy

Phlogiston
39 health
65 energy

ACTION TWO

Windows 99’s command: Shadow Ball
Energy: 4% - 1% STAB = 3%
Damage: 8% base + 2% STAB + 5% boosts – 2% eviolite reduction = 13% final damage
Extra effect: 20% --> Roll: (4/100) --> Phlogiston’s Special Defense decreased by one stage
Critical: 10% --> Roll: (47/100) --> No crit

Phlogiston’s command: Flamethrower
Paralyzed: 25% --> Roll: (34/100) --> Not Fully Paralyzed
Energy: 5% - 1% STAB = 4%
Damage: 9% base + 2.25% STAB + 2.7% Blaze = 13% final damage
Critical: 10% --> Roll: (85/100) --> No crit

Windows 99 takes 1% damage from Toxic.
Windows 99 takes 1% damage from its burn.

Action two results:

Windows 99
51 health
62 energy

Phlogiston
26 health
61 energy

ACTION THREE

Windows 99’s command: Shadow Ball
Energy: 4% - 1% STAB = 3%
Damage: 8% base + 2% STAB + 6% boosts – 2% eviolite reduction = 14% final damage
Extra effect: 20% --> Roll: (77/100) --> No effect
Critical: 10% --> Roll: (37/100) --> No crit

Phlogiston’s command: Slack Off
Paralyzed: 20% --> Roll: (50/100) --> Not Fully Paralyzed
Energy: 25% energy cost, 50% health restored

Windows 99 takes 1% damage from Toxic.
Windows 99 takes 1% damage from its burn.

Action three results:

Windows 99
49 health
59 energy

Phlogiston
62 health
36 energy

END OF ROUND


*Negrek* commands first next round.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 8, 2015)

*DQ Warning for Negrek. You have 48 hours to post commands.*


----------



## shy ♡ (May 15, 2015)

Hnngh okay. I don't see anything really to comment on so I'll just get to commands...

Phlogiston, I know you're not my poke, but er, listen to me anyhow, ye? >_> Our options are kinda limited by er, multiple factors, like your paralysis, our opponent's movepool, and ah... commanding first... but we'll see what we can do here... Let's go with *Flamethrower*'s while you can. If you're too paralyzed to move, try to *Chill*, and do the same if Windows 99 is protecting or otherwise unhittable. If there are clones, just spread the flames around until you hit the real one. If you're tormented, swap in *Heat Wave*, and if you're taunted, use your attacking option through any conditionals (even if there's a protect/etc.).

*Flamethrower / Heat Wave / Chill x3*


----------



## .... (May 16, 2015)

*Conversion* to Water-type, then use the single-action, no recharging version of *Hyper Beam* twice.

*Conversion (Water-type) ~ Hyper Beam (single action) ~ Hyper Beam (single action)*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 18, 2015)

*ROUND 5 - START*

Negrek (OO)
 ()
[Phlogiston] F <Blaze> 
*Health:* 62%
*Energy:* 36%
*Status:* _Is it… is it gone yet?_
-2 Special Defense. Paralyzed (moderate).
*Flamethrower / Heat Wave / Chill x3*

Mawile (OO)

[Windows 99] <Download>
*Health:* 49% 
*Energy:* 59%
*Status:* Crossing over to the dark side.
+4 Special Attack. Severely poisoned (3% damage last round).
Burned (3% damage last round).
*Conversion (Water-type) ~ Hyper Beam (single action) ~ Hyper Beam (single action)*​
Before either trainer has any time to issue commands, one of the trainer’s cell phones starts ringing. Negrek takes out her phone and listens to the message with a rather concerned look on her face. Whatever it was must have been important, because the next thing she does is rush over to the judges spectating the match and whisper in the ear of one of the officials. Unclipping her standard issue Poké Ball belt, she hands her team over to the judge. She then apologizes to the other trainer and briskly makes her way to the exit. The judge who had been entrusted Negrek’s Pokémon then stands up and announces he would be taking over for her, and the battle would proceed normally.

After their quick strategy session, both trainers and their Pokémon are ready to begin. Windows 99 is first to move, but rather than attacking, it takes the time to change its biology once again. The Porygon-Z sheds its ghostly aura and after a brief transformation now has a shimmering veil of water surrounding it. Windows 99, now having the properties of a water-type Pokémon, looks rather smugly at its opponent, knowing that her fiery barrages would be weakened in power.

The Chimchar has little time to take this new development into consideration, as she had already been preparing her attack. Phlogiston unleashes a hot burst of flames at her opponent, but it doesn’t seem to faze the Porygon-Z much. The watery veil surrounding it had substantially weakened the attack. Windows 99 then starts to form a yellow-orange ball of light in front of itself, and continues pouring its energy into the ball until it is about the size of a Solosis. Windows 99 then sets loose the attack, which turns into a radiant beam of light that tears its way across the arena, hitting Phlogiston with incredible force. The Chimchar is sent tumbling, and after a few moments, she stands up on shaky legs and tries to regain her composure. Phlogiston takes a deep breath, and once again lets forth a river of flames at her opponent. The aqueous veil enveloping Windows 99 evaporates somewhat in the intense heat, and the Porygon-Z grimaces as the pain in its burns flares up once again. Still, Windows 99 doesn’t seem too put off by the attack, as its new typing offers it some degree of protection.

Windows 99 charges up another ball of light, and is straining to make it much larger than a grapefruit. After building up power, the Porygon-Z sends the blinding energy at Phlogiston, sending her flying once again. Windows 99 feels physically exhausted after the attack, having consumed a large amount of energy in a short amount of time. Phlogiston isn’t looking much better, and is bruised from the two preposterously strong bursts of energy that had collided into her. Yet she still manages to stand up, and prepares to deliver another onslaught of flames. The Chimchar calls upon a deep inner reserve of strength, and starts to glow red with fiery energy. She then releases another burst of searing flames, this one hotter and more powerful than her previous efforts. The water surrounding Windows 99 boils away as the flames scorch it, causing it to gasp in pain.

The referee blows on his whistle to end the round. Neither Pokémon is looking like it can withstand much more of this battle. But it still remains to be seen which battler will be the last one standing.

*ROUND 5 - END*

pathos (OO)
 ()
[Phlogiston] F <Blaze> 
*Health:* 24%
*Energy:* 24%
*Status:* Running on fumes now.
-2 Special Defense. Paralyzed (moderate).
*Flamethrower ~ Flamethrower ~ Flamethrower*

Mawile (OO)

[Windows 99] <Download>
*Health:* 18% 
*Energy:* 30%
*Status:* About to collapse at any moment.
+4 Special Attack. Severely poisoned (4% damage this round).
Burned (3% damage this round).
*Conversion ~ Hyper Beam ~ Hyper Beam*​
Notes
-Windows 99 is now Water-type due to Conversion.
-Phlogiston’s Blaze was activated on action three.
-Toxic did 4% damage to Windows 99 this round.
-Windows 99’s burn did 3% damage this round.
-Phlogiston’s paralysis rate has fallen to 15% chance of failure.



Spoiler: Calculations



ACTION ONE

Windows 99’s command: Conversion
Energy: 5%

Phlogiston’s command: Flamethrower
Paralyzed: 20% --> Roll: (63/100) --> Not Fully Paralyzed
Energy: 5% - 1% STAB = 4%
Damage: 9% base + 2.25% STAB × 0.67 type modifier = 7% final damage
Critical: 10% --> Roll: (51/100) --> No crit

Windows 99 takes 1% damage from Toxic.
Windows 99 takes 1% damage from its burn.

Action one results:

Windows 99
40 health
54 energy

Phlogiston
62 health
32 energy

ACTION TWO

Windows 99’s command: Hyper Beam
Energy: 9% + 3% single action = 12%
Accuracy: 90% --> Roll: (2/100) --> Success
Damage: 15% base + 6% boosts – 2% eviolite reduction = 19% final damage
Critical: 10% --> Roll: (67/100) --> No crit

Phlogiston’s command: Flamethrower
Paralyzed: 20% --> Roll: (37/100) --> Not Fully Paralyzed
Energy: 5% - 1% STAB = 4%
Damage: 9% base + 2.25% STAB × 0.67 type modifier = 7% final damage
Critical: 10% --> Roll: (73/100) --> No crit

Windows 99 takes 1% damage from Toxic.
Windows 99 takes 1% damage from its burn.

Action two results:

Windows 99
31 health
42 energy

Phlogiston
43 health
28 energy

ACTION THREE

Windows 99’s command: Hyper Beam
Energy: 9% + 3% single action = 12%
Accuracy: 90% --> Roll: (40/100) --> Success
Damage: 15% base + 6% boosts – 2% eviolite reduction = 19% final damage
Critical: 10% --> Roll: (63/100) --> No crit

Phlogiston’s command: Flamethrower
Paralyzed: 15% --> Roll: (82/100) --> Not Fully Paralyzed
Energy: 5% - 1% STAB = 4%
Damage: 9% base + 2.25% STAB × 0.67 type modifier + 2.7% Blaze = 10% final damage
Critical: 10% --> Roll: (20/100) --> No crit

Windows 99 takes 2% damage from Toxic.
Windows 99 takes 1% damage from its burn.

Action three results:

Windows 99
18 health
30 energy

Phlogiston
24 health
24 energy

END OF ROUND


*Mawile* commands first next round.


----------



## shy ♡ (May 18, 2015)

Everything looks good here, I think Mawile can command c:


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 24, 2015)

*DQ warning for Mawile. You have 48 hours to post commands.*


----------



## .... (May 24, 2015)

*Hyper Beam (single action)*, three times. If you're Tormented, then switch the second one out for a *Charge Beam*. If you can't hit her, just *Chill*.


*Hyper Beam (single action)/Chill ~ Hyper Beam (single action)/Charge Beam/Chill ~ Hyper Beam (single action)/Chill*


----------



## shy ♡ (May 25, 2015)

I think you can take a single hyper beam, Phlogiston, so let's test our luck! Not sure how Toxic damage is gonna divvy our through the round, but let's hope it, burn, and a *Flamethrower* + *Incinerate* will do the trick. If Windows 99 is still running, and you are too, get in a *Vacuum Wave*. If you can't move at all due to paralysis, well... you're not my poke, so, screw you, you suck, dumby >| 

*Flamethower + Incinerate ~ Vacuum Wave*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 27, 2015)

*ROUND 6 - START*

pathos (OO)
 ()
[Phlogiston] F <Blaze> 
*Health:* 24%
*Energy:* 24%
*Status:* Running on fumes now.
-2 Special Defense. Paralyzed (moderate).
*Flamethower + Incinerate ~ Vacuum Wave*

Mawile (OO)

[Windows 99] <Download>
*Health:* 18% 
*Energy:* 30%
*Status:* About to collapse at any moment.
+4 Special Attack. Severely poisoned (4% damage last round).
Burned (3% damage last round).
*Hyper Beam/Chill ~ Hyper Beam/Charge Beam/Chill ~ Hyper Beam/Chill*​
The tension in the arena is high as the spectators eagerly wait for the action of the next round to unfold. Phlogiston and Windows 99 lock eyes with each other, ready to finish what they had started. The referee raises the whistle to his lips, and after a few moments, gives it a forceful blow to start the new round. Without missing a beat, Windows 99 charges up another ball of light, straining hard to build it up quickly. Once it is large enough, the Porygon-Z unleashes the beam of radiant energy, which shoots across the arena and collides with one very bruised-looking Chimchar. Phlogiston crashes into the wall surrounding the stadium and plops face-down in front of it, just a few feet away from the spectators. A few moments pass while the people in the stands watch closely to see if the Chimchar can get up again. pathos gives the borrowed Pokémon an encouraging shout, and Phlogiston stands up once more, her legs shaky and her movements deliberate. She then wells up what little strength she has left and shoots a stream of flames at her opponent, scorching the Porygon-Z, who tries to put out the flames by rolling around on the artificial turf. After this desperate scene, Windows 99 slowly raises itself off the ground and prepares to deliver the final attack.

Before Windows 99 can move, however, Phlogiston starts running towards the Porygon-Z. In a last-ditch effort to vanquish her foe, the Chimchar unleashes a flurry of punches, sending a shockwave of pure vacuum at her target. Windows 99, caught off guard, is knocked to the ground. Several moments pass, and the Porygon-Z is still lying on the ground, seemingly unconscious. The referee is about to end the round when Windows 99 starts stirring again, and quickly pulls itself together for the final attack. The Porygon-Z creates another ball of light, though this time it is smaller than her previous efforts. Windows 99 unleashes the Hyper Beam, and the blinding energy sends Phlogiston through the air, crashing just in front of her trainer. The referee readies his whistle, and after a nod from the Chimchar’s trainer, he blows the whistle to end the round. His Pokémon down for the count, pathos takes out a Poké Ball from his bag and recalls the fainted Phlogiston. Shortly after this, Windows 99 collapses, finally succumbing to its injuries. The Porygon-Z’s eyes glow with a faint blue light, and after about a minute, fade to black.

*ROUND 6 - END*

pathos (OO)
 ()
[Phlogiston] F <Blaze> 
*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 17%
*Status:* Nap time.
*Flamethrower ~ Vacuum Wave*

Mawile (OO)

[Windows 99] <Download>
*Health:* 0% 
*Energy:* 6%
*Status:* Windows 99 has encountered an error and needs to close.
*Hyper Beam ~ Hyper Beam*​
Notes
-Flamethrower does not combo well with Incinerate. Flamethrower is meant to be a “powerful stream of flames” while Incinerate is a “relatively weak, slow-burning” fire attack. Aside from this, combining two different flame-based attacks makes little sense flavor-wise. The result was that Phlogiston defaulted to using Flamethrower.
-Phlogiston fainted after being hit by Windows 99’s Hyper Beam on action two.
-Windows 99 survived Phlogiston’s Vacuum Wave, but fainted on action two from toxic and burn damage.
-Since both Pokémon fainted, I had to change the command order slightly.



Spoiler: Calculations



ACTION ONE

Windows 99’s command: Hyper Beam
Energy: 9% + 3% single action = 12%
Accuracy: 90% --> Roll: (32/100) --> Success
Damage: 15% base + 6% boosts – 2% eviolite reduction = 19% final damage
Critical: 10% --> Roll: (97/100) --> No crit

Phlogiston’s command: Flamethrower
Paralyzed: 20% --> Roll: (63/100) --> Not Fully Paralyzed
Energy: 5% - 1% STAB = 4%
Damage: 9% base + 2.25% STAB × 0.67 type modifier + 2.7% Blaze = 10% final damage
Critical: 10% --> Roll: (46/100) --> No crit

Windows 99 takes 1% damage from Toxic.
Windows 99 takes 1% damage from its burn.

Action one results:

Windows 99
6 health
18 energy

Phlogiston
5 health
20 energy

ACTION TWO

Phlogiston’s command: Vacuum Wave
Paralyzed: 15% --> Roll: (97/100) --> Not Fully Paralyzed
Energy: 3%
Damage: 4% base = 4% final damage
Critical: 10% --> Roll: (20/100) --> No crit

Windows 99’s command: Hyper Beam
Energy: 9% + 3% single action = 12%
Accuracy: 90% --> Roll: (36/100) --> Success
Damage: 15% base + 6% boosts – 2% eviolite reduction = 19% final damage
Critical: 10% --> Roll: (78/100) --> No crit

Phlogiston fainted.

Windows 99 takes 2% damage from Toxic.
Windows 99 takes 1% damage from its burn.

Windows 99 fainted.

Action two results:

Windows 99
0 health
6 energy

Phlogiston
0 health
17 energy

END OF ROUND


*pathos* sends out, and then *Mawile* sends out. *pathos* then issues commands, followed by *Mawile*.


----------



## shy ♡ (May 30, 2015)

WAH, okay, I'm gonna send out mudkip!!


----------



## .... (May 30, 2015)

...hm. Let's send out Theo.


----------



## shy ♡ (Jun 4, 2015)

Okie mudkip! I'm gonna call you Flop for this battle cause nameless pokes make me sad. 

Unfortunately mawile have too many options for us to be super tactical so we're just gonna be pretty straight-forward here. We'll go *Earth Power*, *Scald*, and *Earth Power*, subbing in *Surf* if there are clones. If they try to hide underground, just follow 'em down, you're small enough to fit in any holes they dig. If they protect, or are otherwise unhittable, build up some *Barrier*s, unless taunted, then just go with your attacking option.

*Earth Power / Surf / Barrier ~ Scald / Surf / Barrier ~ Earth Power / Surf / Barrier*


----------



## .... (Jun 11, 2015)

*Swords Dance ~ Play Rough ~ Play Rough*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 2, 2015)

After withdrawing their fainted Pokémon from the battle, the two trainers each select a Poké Ball from their bags and prepare for the next bout. pathos tosses a borrowed Poké Ball into the air, and as it opens, it releases a ray of light that coalesces into the shape of small quadrupedal Pokémon. The Mudkip looks back towards his trainer, expecting to see a familiar face but instead finding a complete stranger. pathos gets down on one knee and gives the Mudkip a reassuring pat on the head. Mawile then throws his ball onto the field, and his namesake Pokémon emerges from within. Theo the Mawile jeers at his opponent and then spins around to display his large jaw-like appendage. The Mudkip, who had been given the nickname “Flop” by his new trainer, gulps a little after glancing at his opponent’s razor-sharp teeth. Both trainers give their Pokémon their starting commands, and the referee blows his whistle to begin the round.

*ROUND 7 - START*

pathos (OO)
 ()
[Flop] M <Torrent> 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Eager to impress his new trainer.
*Earth Power / Surf / Barrier ~ Scald / Surf / Barrier ~ Earth Power / Surf / Barrier*

Mawile (OO)

[Theo] M <Hyper Cutter>
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Sizing up his opponent.
*Swords Dance ~ Play Rough ~ Play Rough*​
After hearing the whistle, Theo immediately takes action. He dances a warrior’s dance, lowering his stance and closing his eyes to focus on increasing his inner strength. Flop stares at the Mawile’s dance in awe, and after a few moments, remembers that he needs to focus on his commands. The Mudkip lets out a roar and the soil beneath Theo’s feet begins to shift and crack. The Mawile snaps out of his trance, but it is too late to dodge the attack. Magma pushes its way to the surface, and erupts around Theo, causing the earth to shake violently. Theo is thrown about by the sheer force of the earth, and by the time the seismic convulsions begin to settle down, he is already bruised and out of breath.

Lying on his side, the Mawile feels an overwhelming sense of anger at being bested by his opponent like this. _So, the Mudkip wants to play?_ Theo thinks to himself. _I’ll show him how to play rough!_

Theo jumps to his feet and charges towards Flop with a flurry of punches. His hands glowing with fairy-type energy, the Mawile pummels his target into submission. Flop, mistaking the attack as being playful, softens up just a little. Rather than waste any time though, the Mudkip readies his next attack, collecting water in his mouth and heating it to a near boil. Steam begins to pour from Flop’s open mouth, and the Mudkip spits out a stream of scalding hot water at the Mawile. Theo yelps out in pain as the water burns his body.

Flop, feeling pretty proud of himself, is caught off guard when the Mawile charges at him yet again and lashes out with a barrage of punches. This time, there is no mistaking Theo’s intentions. Even with the painful burn restricting his movement, Theo manages to strike harder with each blow, leaving the Mudkip battered and dizzy. Flop wants to cry, but he puts his pain aside and steels himself, not wanting to disappoint his trainer. He gives his opponent a sly look and then roars to the heavens once again, summoning fiery columns that erupt around the Mawile. The earth tumbles below him, bouncing Theo and smacking against him repeatedly. This continues for several moments until the ground calms down and the referee blows his whistle to end the round. His legs as shaky as the quake itself, Theo stumbles to his feet and turns towards Flop, who is smiling triumphantly now. 

*ROUND 7 - END*

pathos (OO)
 ()
[Flop] M <Torrent> 
*Health:* 77%
*Energy:* 86%
*Status:* Smiling back at his trainer.
-1 Attack.
*Earth Power ~ Scald ~ Earth Power *

Mawile (OO)

[Theo] M <Hyper Cutter>
*Health:* 62%
*Energy:* 90%
*Status:* Feeling a bit overwhelmed.
+2 Attack. Burned (2% damage this round).
*Swords Dance ~ Play Rough ~ Play Rough*​
Notes
-The first Play Rough lowered Flop’s Attack by one stage.
-Theo was burned by Scald.
-The second Play Rough was a critical hit.



Spoiler: Calculations



ACTION ONE

Theo’s command: Swords Dance
Energy: 2%

Flop’s command: Earth Power
Energy: 5%
Damage: 9% base × 1.5 type modifier = 13% final damage
Extra Effect: 10% --> Roll: (47/100) --> No effect
Critical: 10% --> Roll: (12/100) --> No crit

Action one results:

Theo
87 health
98 energy

Flop
100 health
95 energy

ACTION TWO

Theo’s command: Play Rough
Energy: 5% - 1% STAB = 4%
Damage: 9% base + 2.25% STAB + 2% boosts – 2% eviolite reduction = 11% final damage
Extra Effect: 10% --> Roll: (9/100) --> Flop’s Attack is lowered by one stage
Critical: 10% --> Roll: (91/100) --> No crit

Flop’s command: Scald
Energy: 5% - 1% STAB = 4%
Damage: 8% base + 2% STAB = 10% final damage
Extra Effect: 30% --> Roll: (4/100) --> Theo is burned
Critical: 10% --> Roll: (34/100) --> No crit

Theo takes 1% damage from his burn.

Action two results:

Theo
76 health
94 energy

Flop
89 health
91 energy

ACTION THREE

Theo’s command: Play Rough
Energy: 5% - 1% STAB = 4%
Damage: 9% base + 2.25% STAB + 2% boosts – 2% eviolite reduction – 3% burn + 4.5% crit = 12% final damage
Extra Effect: 10% --> Roll: (92/100) --> No effect
Critical: 10% --> Roll: (9/100) --> Critical hit

Flop’s command: Earth Power
Energy: 5%
Damage: 9% base × 1.5 type modifier = 13% final damage
Extra Effect: 10% --> Roll: (23/100) --> No effect
Critical: 10% --> Roll: (46/100) --> No crit

Theo takes 1% damage from his burn.

Action three results:

Theo
62 health
90 energy

Flop
77 health
86 energy

END OF ROUND


*Mawile* commands first next round.


----------



## shy ♡ (Jul 10, 2015)

The reffing's all good... Mawile, you can post. c:


----------



## shy ♡ (Jul 26, 2015)

Oh, btw! I think we can pretty much approve you for good, VM! So you're a Novice Ref now, congrats!!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 28, 2015)

I've been letting this battle slide because I've been on vacation, but I should be able to resume reffing by this weekend. Therefore, I'm going to issue this long overdue DQ warning. 

*DQ warning for Mawile. You have 48 hours to post commands.*


----------



## .... (Jul 30, 2015)

Let's start off by using *Knock Off* to get that Eviolite off, but if he Protects or you can't hit him, use* Swords Dance* instead. For the next two actions, if he uses a damaging move, I want you to wait until after he moves and use *Metal Burst* right back at him. If he uses a non-damaging move or if you can't wait to hit him, then just *Play Rough* with him. If he Protects, just *Swords Dance* again.

*Knock Off/Swords Dance ~ Metal Burst/Play Rough/Swords Dance x2 *


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 10, 2015)

With pathos gone, I have no choice but to end this battle with a DQ.

*Mawile wins* and receives $20. I receive $15 for reffing. pathos, unfortunately receives no money. Windows 99 and Phlogiston each receive 2 EXP, while Theo and Mudkip each receive 1 EXP.


----------

